# what to make with spools?



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I currently just got 2 spools from an electric company. 
And have an endless supply as they finish them off.

What do yall do with your spools? I currently have then standing in their pen.

So heres where you post pics of what you do with the spools and anything els youv built for your goats to climb on. Im always looking fir new things to build!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Any one?? I know yall have more of an imagination than me :3

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

See saw? Have ramps going up both sides so they can play on those? I have two old rail road ties stacked on cinder blocks that they play on. They don't like their wire spool


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a see saw.

I havent aeen them on the spools yet bc their not in their pen yet but under the barn and i didnt take the girls out ysterday. I just need to mive the spools into their pen.

I do know someone was playing with it when i had the girls out not shure if it was them or the horse lol

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Kinda hard to see in this pic... but I took spools and scrap wood and made a jungle gym. I actually just attached a plastic slide to it too.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

This is ours! I also have one on its side and they like that one too. They like for it to roll back and forth, but it keeps rolling into a low spot!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

FYI... this post comes up under Meat Market. Only reason I saw it was cuz it was the most recent post and showed up on the main forum page. Normally, I never look in the Meat section, since I have pet/dairy goats. Might get more replies if you put it up in Frenzy or something. Toys are more of a "pet" goat type of thing.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

FarmerJen said:


> FYI... this post comes up under Meat Market. Only reason I saw it was cuz it was the most recent post and showed up on the main forum page. Normally, I never look in the Meat section, since I have pet/dairy goats. Might get more replies if you put it up in Frenzy or something. Toys are more of a "pet" goat type of thing.


Yeah I agree. I raise meat goats and don't really frequent this section alot


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Who would i ask about moving it?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

One of the mods I would think.


----------

